# 45 Pages...



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

45 pages of free pdf patterns (knit and crochet) from our Spotlight store hope you enjoy them...it's taking me a long time to go through them but I'll cope... 
http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/?craft=knitting-crochet


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oh my! I think I can cope nicely! Thank you!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks--some great ideas!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Some great patterns!!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice site thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice patterns!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That is brilliant &#128515;thank you so much&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice of you, thanks.


----------



## nhteacher (Sep 21, 2013)

Wonderful site! So many patterns I loved!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. I was wondering what I was going to do all day today.....now I know.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Great more for a pattern hunter like me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Great. Even more patterns for a pattern hunter like me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh no! I had to go and have a look and have downloaded quite a few! 
Thank you for the link. M


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks!! not the same old things!!


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Beaytuful site. I am on vacation just now, but can't wait to get a much closer look. Thank you so much


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic...thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I did promise myself not to download more patterns. Oh well, when really special patterns are posted what am I to do? Thanks for sharing. I am about half way through.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

KnittingSquare said:


> 45 pages of free pdf patterns (knit and crochet) from our Spotlight store hope you enjoy them...it's taking me a long time to go through them but I'll cope...
> http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/?craft=knitting-crochet


Great Site! Thanks for the share...


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you very much....just spent hours downloading patterns!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks so much,there is loads of inspiration here......


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Somebody had to do it! Will keep me out of mischief for a wee while!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting this !


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I like that the difficulty rating is given. I got one....so far.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks do much for sharing! Oh the things to create!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow there are some great patterns have bookmarked for future reference x Thanks


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the crocheted stuff! Thanks.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh my, just went through 9 pages and downloaded quite a few. Thank you very much for the link!!


----------

